# Really had enough!!!



## shalandjames (Feb 8, 2010)

Think we have more or less decided that we have had enough of this country and want to just pack up and leave!!!

If only it were that easy eh??
We have 4 children 16,13,10 & 7 so cant just up and leave.

My husbnd has had enough of his job here and it's going to make him ill if he carries on with all this stress.

We are seriously thinking of moving to Loz Alcazares as we like the look of it here but would really need to come and visit obviously.

Has anyone got any advice to offer us please on schools mainly and long term rentals for this area,i dont want to keep moving i would like to find somewhere we can stay long term.

We have a property here but are unsure weather to sell it or rent it out??

Again im feeling very anxious and have so many questions.
Sorry for rambling

Thanks alot
sharon x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

shalandjames said:


> Think we have more or less decided that we have had enough of this country and want to just pack up and leave!!!
> 
> If only it were that easy eh??
> We have 4 children 16,13,10 & 7 so cant just up and leave.
> ...


Apart from the sunshine, which is slow coming this year, there is nothing less stressful about living in Spain. But if you plan carefully, make sure you have a good income arranged, you maybe ok, employment isnt good here at all, altho if your husband has a useful profession he may get something, altho it would be helpful if he can speak and write Spanish!

As for the kids, your younger two into a state school, they'll soon pick up the language, but your older two, especially the 16yo would really need to go into an international school and they can be fairly pricey

Jo xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Read through the very many other posts on this topic, especially the one by Steve Hall posted last week.
Unemployment here is running at 20%. Many Brits are packing up and going home. As Jo says, you need assured employment with a good income or an ample income from investments/retirement pensions to live a stress-free life here.
The problems you are experiencing in the UK will be the same here as life isn't that different. True, there is more sunshine but it doesn't really come for free. 
You really need to come for two or three months on a fact-finding trip as finding adequately-paid work is very hard for Brits, especially if you speak no Spanish.
Whatever you do, don't sell your UK property until you are 100% convinced that life abroad is for you.
As for being nervous...well, all I can say is that it's encouraging that you are obviously putting a lot of thought and anxiety into your proposed move. Far too many people mistake living abroad for an extended holiday and it aint like that!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Your husband has the possiblity of a job in Spain tho doesnt he???? Murcia airport??? I think you posted a while ago about this. Well that would be one less worry for you.

I think you should rent your UK house, dont sell it. Its your security and a place to run to if things dont pan out. My main concern would be your 16 yo who is that awkward age, either can stay in education that you'd have to pay for in Spain or try to find work which is almost impossible for Spanish school leavers and fluent expat school leavers. Most smaller companies employ family and friends anyway. So that would be my biggest concern

Jo xxx


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

shalandjames said:


> Think we have more or less decided that we have had enough of this country and want to just pack up and leave!!!
> 
> If only it were that easy eh??
> We have 4 children 16,13,10 & 7 so cant just up and leave.
> ...


Not sure where Los Alcazares is...is it CDS? 

I would definitely say rent your house out..don't sell ! 

Please do not think that escaping the UK will solve your problems though...we're stressed here too with day to day living and worries in fact, the language barrier makes it much harder. 

I personally think that children over 9 coming to Spain is too much to put on them. My daughter was 9 and it's been really difficult for her to settle..still is two years on. Wouldn't wish it on another child or parent.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NorthernLass said:


> I personally think that children over 9 coming to Spain is too much to put on them. My daughter was 9 and it's been really difficult for her to settle..still is two years on. Wouldn't wish it on another child or parent.


Oh I agree with that!!! My daughter was 11 when we came over 2 years ago and she is still unwilling to settle and thoroughly hating every minute of living here and making sure the rest of the family feel it too 

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oh I agree with that!!! My daughter was 11 when we came over 2 years ago and she is still unwilling to settle and thoroughly hating every minute of living here and making sure the rest of the family feel it too
> 
> Jo xxx



All children are different.. my grandchildren came over 3 years ago in August aged 10. 8 and 3 and settled in fine.. the eldest has even had one of the highest Valencian scores in this years exams.


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> All children are different.. my grandchildren came over 3 years ago in August aged 10. 8 and 3 and settled in fine.. the eldest has even had one of the highest Valencian scores in this years exams.


True, there are some children who will be OK being slightly older and it depends on their personality and outlook.

My daughter is quite shy but she "fights" it . When she was in England she had a best friend and they were inseperable. This I think was the problem for her..she was very popular in her school but when she came to Spain, she was socially unaccepted by alot of kids ie not picked for games or included.

If I knew how she would be treated, I would never of brought her here. She's got a good friend friend now. So it doesn't always come down to how well they do in exams but can vary on so many other aspects to life.


----------

